# Whistler BC - Weather calling for rain, mean snow in mountains?



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Whistler Blackcomb


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

Whistler Blackcomb - Snow & Weather Forecast - Whistler, BC, Canada


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

I ride the east coast. Dont know what this freezing level shit is all about. It either rains or snows.

I am honestly thinking of canceling since its going to be raining. Dont want to waste a ton of money on shit conditions.

I dont know the mountain nor where I will be riding on the mountain. Just dont want to ride in rain.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

You clearly didn't go to the link I put. You don't even deserve to go, let me go for you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

EatMyTracers said:


> You clearly didn't go to the link I put. You don't even deserve to go, let me go for you.


First off I went to the link ok, so I am already a little T'd off about the whole situation. So please refrain from your NON funny jokes.


I just dont know what levels I will be riding at on the mountain or how the lifts work. I dont know shit basically and its pissing me off, lol, and to boot it looks like shit conditions. I dont even know how to get to the alpine where it will be snow and how much rain I will have to go through. Mother nature is such a bitch............FML


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

disclaimer: My only formal education about weather was in 6th grade.
Freezing level means that at that elevation and higher, the air temperature will remain below freezing. So if the freezing level is around 1200m (which is forecasted for one of the days next week), elevations above 1200m will stay below freezing. Whistler village is at 675m and the top of the mountain is about 2200m. At Whistler, it takes about 3 lifts to get to the top of the mountain. So you may be able to take the top lift repeatedly and stay on the good snow. Sometimes you can even stay above the clouds. But keep in mind that just because freezing levels are at 1200m does not mean that it can't rain above that elevation. Also, if it's warm, radiation from the sun can cause it to melt. Freezing level reflects air temperature and is a good approximation for understanding what snow conditions will be like, but it doesn't tell you everything.

Also there's a snow icon that shows that it should snow.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Are you dumb? That website is FOR ski resorts and I selected Whistler Blackcomb for you and it's suppose to be snowing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

unsunken said:


> disclaimer: My only formal education about weather was in 6th grade.
> Freezing level means that at that elevation and higher, the air temperature will remain below freezing. So if the freezing level is around 1200m (which is forecasted for one of the days next week), elevations above 1200m will stay below freezing. Whistler village is at 675m and the top of the mountain is about 2200m. At Whistler, it takes about 3 lifts to get to the top of the mountain. So you may be able to take the top lift repeatedly and stay on the good snow. Sometimes you can even stay above the clouds.
> 
> Also there's a snow icon that shows that it should snow.




Thats my whole confusion, I cant tell by the interactive map where the elevation levels are. So I would know then 3/4's of the mountain is rain the tip is snow......


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

EatMyTracers said:


> Are you dumb? That website is FOR ski resorts and I selected Whistler Blackcomb for you and it's suppose to be snowing.


Not technically, it could rain on half the mountain and snow at just the top.....


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

golfer1659 said:


> Thats my whole confusion, I cant tell by the interactive map where the elevation levels are. So I would know then 3/4's of the mountain is rain the tip is snow......


Approximating that the lifts run for the same length, and it takes 3 to get to the top, each one takes you up about 500m. You can probably guesstimate elevation levels from there.

And I don't know where you rode on the east coast, but where I was -- a single top-to-bottom run was still shorter than a single lift at Whistler. Still lots of good terrain even if you're only riding on part of the mountain.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

unsunken said:


> Approximating that the lifts run for the same length, and it takes 3 to get to the top, each one takes you up about 500m. You can probably guesstimate elevation levels from there.
> 
> And I don't know where you rode on the east coast, but where I was -- a single top-to-bottom run was still shorter than a single lift at Whistler. Still lots of good terrain even if you're only riding on part of the mountain.



I ride stratton and killington. VT is very different as suppose to lets say PA and or mid NY.


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

The bottom lifts all finish up around 1200m, theres so much terrain above them its not funny. Go, you wont regret it.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Go to revelstoke instead


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

kwillo said:


> The bottom lifts all finish up around 1200m, theres so much terrain above them its not funny. Go, you wont regret it.


Thanks this was an answer I Was looking for,


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

golfer1659 said:


> Thanks this was an answer I Was looking for,


It is the correct answer.


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

No worries, a quick google image search of 'whistler trail map' will give you all the elevations and everything else. Have fun, hit up Blackcomb glacier for me


----------



## Rod (Feb 2, 2013)

golfer1659 said:


> 10 Day Weather Forecast for Whistler Blackcomb - weather.com
> 
> 
> Here is the 10 day weather pattern and I will be riding next friday through monday and it calls for rain all week and then rain for the weekend I will be there. Does that mean snow in the mountains??


It's nearly impossible to have a bad time at Whistler. There is just too much terrain at varied elevations. I can't tell you how many times I've been pleasantly surprised after it looked like a sketchy start. That said I can ride for 1/2 the whistler price at most BC resorts so if the cash is your problem take a look at Apex. Big White. Baldy. Silver star, Manning park, Mt Washington, Cypress man. Etc. If I was traveling personally I would like to try Red or Revelstoke or whitewater.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

So I called whistler and read their website. Listed as "HARDPACK". Lady said it was ice up top and slush at the bottom. I just dont know we didnt do like a UTAH trip. This blows......


----------



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

Just go and have a great time. You never know what you're gonna get with conditions when you take a flight somewhere.

I was in Jackson Hole mid-Feb and it was a great time but the conditions were only so-so, a few inches here or there. But while I love the mountain, it was relatively icey and the conditions reminded me of East Coast snow (somewhat).

I was in Whistler a week or two ago and we got 40 inches of snow mid-mountain and higher in a few days, but it was also raining on the lower mountain/village. I just got lucky with Whistler but not Jackson.

Either way, I loved both, and the amount of varied terrain at Whistler that people mention was awesome. Just go and have fun, you will enjoy it either way. Don't start trip off on a bad/sour note.


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

It's snowing all week, sure the freezing level might be high but the place is absolutely massive, just stay above the peak to peak gondola and you'll be sweet.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

kwillo said:


> It's snowing all week, sure the freezing level might be high but the place is absolutely massive, just stay above the peak to peak gondola and you'll be sweet.


But isn't the peak to peak gondola at the peak?

I was at whistler a couple of weeks ago when they had a Pineapple Express roll through, similar to the next weather setup I believe. It rained hard in the village and they had solid amounts on the hill overnight (bout 40cm I believe) but it was just absolute shit. So thick, heavy and wet. Not enjoyable at all. And not just that, they shut the alpine down. Due to the increased avvy risk with that type of snow. Trees were essentially unrideable due to the quality of the snow. It was seriously the worst day of snowboarding I've ever had. 

You could face downhill on a black run and not move. I remember pretty much bombing the hill from the top of jersey cream chair, making one turn and coming to a complete stop.

Interior bc/Alberta are much better bets.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

oldmate said:


> But isn't the peak to peak gondola at the peak?
> 
> I was at whistler a couple of weeks ago when they had a Pineapple Express roll through, similar to the next weather setup I believe. It rained hard in the village and they had solid amounts on the hill overnight (bout 40cm I believe) but it was just absolute shit. So thick, heavy and wet. Not enjoyable at all. And not just that, they shut the alpine down. Due to the increased avvy risk with that type of snow. Trees were essentially unrideable due to the quality of the snow. It was seriously the worst day of snowboarding I've ever had.
> 
> ...


Our last day there on our trip was the Pineapple Express a couple weeks ago, and we only made it a half day. Note though OP, conditions there can change day to day....just go if you have never been.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Karpediem said:


> Our last day there on our trip was the Pineapple Express a couple weeks ago, and we only made it a half day. Note though OP, conditions there can change day to day....just go if you have never been.


Disagree. What are the chances of having great conditions two days after a massive warm front? Real slim. Last time I went was my first visit and I didn't really like it. The crowds, the prices, and ordinary snow. Anywhere in the interior is far far better. If you are there for the party scene then that's one thing but if you want good snow, give it a miss.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

oldmate said:


> But isn't the peak to peak gondola at the peak?
> 
> I was at whistler a couple of weeks ago when they had a Pineapple Express roll through, similar to the next weather setup I believe. It rained hard in the village and they had solid amounts on the hill overnight (bout 40cm I believe) but it was just absolute shit. So thick, heavy and wet. Not enjoyable at all. And not just that, they shut the alpine down. Due to the increased avvy risk with that type of snow. Trees were essentially unrideable due to the quality of the snow. It was seriously the worst day of snowboarding I've ever had.
> 
> ...


No, peak to peak gondola is just below the alpine. You have to take one more chair to get up to the alpine from the peak to peak gondola.

The alpine was actually tons of fun after they reopened because we had a ridiculous amount of untouched snow up top. In Whistler our run conditions really do change daily. We can have rain one day and it'll be perfectly fine 1-2 days later, especially if we're talking about the alpine.

I wouldn't really judge Whistler based on the few rain days we get each year  Especially if you don't know where to go riding to get the good stuff.

But that's why I always say the trip experience for someone coming for a holiday vs. someone spending a whole season is totally different because it's so weather dependent.


----------



## Rod (Feb 2, 2013)

golfer1659 said:


> So I called whistler and read their website. Listed as "HARDPACK". Lady said it was ice up top and slush at the bottom. I just dont know we didnt do like a UTAH trip. This blows......


Was hard pack some sun today. Overall great day on the hill. Groomed to perfection. Bottom was corn snow. 

Will puke for the next two days. Only hope they can get the high alpine open when I'm back Thursday.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

oldmate said:


> Disagree. What are the chances of having great conditions two days after a massive warm front? Real slim. Last time I went was my first visit and I didn't really like it. The crowds, the prices, and ordinary snow. Anywhere in the interior is far far better. If you are there for the party scene then that's one thing but if you want good snow, give it a miss.


I'm talking about forecasts, because of the location the weather can change dramatically so if you are determining weather you will make a trip based on 10 day outlook, it likely is going to change and he should just go.


----------

